# charity furniture



## Jen1978 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello I am new to this forum. I live in Dubai I have some furniture I would like to donate is there a charity organization that can come pick it up from my house.

In usa we has salvation army but here i have no clue who to call

Jen


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I usually give these guys a call when I move house:

Home Page


----------

